# Teething???



## Infidel_03 (Nov 1, 2009)

So I saw Beast biting at the inside of her hide and thought she might want to come out and play. She came out of her hide and came with me to the couch where she proceeded to smell and nibble on the tv remote. I took the remote away and she walked on to my lap and did the same thing to my finger :chin It didn't hurt and almost felt like a kitten playing. She is four monthes now if the pet shop was accurate, anyone else seen this behavior before?


----------



## Kingjaffejo (Nov 1, 2009)

I think they do teeth, because my young one nibbles on his basking rock, and he's only three months.


----------

